# Detailing Northants



## Brasso

Hi,

Not sure if this is the right place to ask but I'm looking for recommended detailers in the Northants (NN14/15) area will happily drive to surrounding counties Cambridgeshire, Bedfordshire, Leicestershire etc if it's worth it. 

Looking for a New Car Detail. It's going to be the depths of winter, I'd normally spend the time and do it myself but I don't have anywhere indoors to do it and I get it cured properly.

Only need exterior doing as I'll do the inside myself. 

Any thoughts?




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Amos91

Dooka.

http://dooka.co.uk/car-detailing-services


----------



## Brasso

Amos91 said:


> Dooka.
> 
> http://dooka.co.uk/car-detailing-services


Thanks I'll take a look.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RaceGlazer

Shay at www.mybeautifulcar.co.uk - based Corby, will travel


----------



## Obi- Dan Karnubi

Dooka Detailing. His work and customer service is Flawless


----------

